# Line-x on the bottom of a boat



## Kenegos (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an old Gheenoe and the bottom is chipping pretty good.  Has anyone had Line-x prayed on the bottom of their boat?  Pros & Cons?


----------



## duck-dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got a gheenoe and had thought about doing the same thing since I run mine through alot of thick vegetation in shallow water...At least from everything I've read, unless you fish around alot of rocks or oyster bars the bedliner may not be the best option. It's pretty expensive, adds alot of weight, and you'll lose some speed. On the plus side, the bottom of your boat will be more resistant to scratches and scrapes. It's still a fiberglass boat though, so you wouldn't want to go running up on a stump or snag at speed.


----------



## stowe (Aug 4, 2011)

Might make it heavy? Home Depot sells fiberglass repair kits I glassed the bottom of mine then sanded it and painted it. It turned out ok. A thin coat of lineX may be a good option though.


----------



## duck-dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

If you do decide to go with a bedliner, this may be an easier, less expensive route:
http://grizzlygrip.com/Boat-content.aspx


----------



## meckardt (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe a truck bed adds 50-60 lbs. So it will for sure add weight.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 4, 2011)

my jon boat is herculined on the bottom of the hull. it defnitiely adds weight to the boat, but makes a huge difference in strength. i have hit some stumps that should have dented the hull and nothing happened. i have a 12 ft. jon boat and i would guess it added 25 pounds.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> adds alot of weight, and you'll lose some speed.



i'll be off topic a bit here but i have a buddy who used to set up bass boats to drag race, and insted of smoothing the bottom of the boat and waxing it, they would sand the bottom with 100 gritt to rough it up because it would make the boat faster.im not sure how but thats what their shop did, and everyone they raced did so too. got to have some truth to it? not trying to prove a point, just wanted to share a bit of weird knowledge i aqquired from their shop. i would have thought viceversa, but yes i agree it would be heaver


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 4, 2011)

Sanding the bottom with aloud the boat to grab the water so the driver can control the boat better so makes it faster. Waxing the bottom makes a boat less controlable, so in return makes it slower. They do that to most of motored racing boats. I dont think with geenoeit would matter. Yes it will be heaver. A 1 to 2 lbs per sq foot depending on thickeness of the X-liner.
Larry


----------



## clent586 (Aug 4, 2011)

Either glass it or Frog Spit. Just my $.02


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 4, 2011)

Frog spit what is that? 
Larry


----------



## clent586 (Aug 5, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Frog spit what is that?
> Larry



It is a low friction coating that is used on mudboats and airboats. I should have been a little more specific in my post. I meant to say, glass then frog spit. Steel-Flex may be another option but don't know how it will hold up on fiberglass. I would strip the bottom and re-glass with mat or chopped fiber first either way.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 5, 2011)

clent586 said:


> It is a low friction coating that is used on mudboats and airboats. I should have been a little more specific in my post. I meant to say, glass then frog spit. Steel-Flex may be another option but don't know how it will hold up on fiberglass. I would strip the bottom and re-glass with mat or chopped fiber first either way.



Thanks I have learned something new today. FROG SPIT. Hey Clent, This is my last friday Ill be at the station!!!

And crew will be :
Larry


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Aug 6, 2011)

Had a leaky old fishing jon boat that I had lined on the bottom and 1/2 way up the sides.  Stopped the leaks and made it alot quieter.  It is heavier, but substantially heavier.


----------



## Kenegos (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.  Think I'm gonna try it and see how it works.  Just using it to hunt ponds at the huntin property and gonna push pole around.  Not too worryed about speed but a little concerned if it will be harder to push pole thru weeds.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 7, 2011)

Order you a roll of kevlar and use a two part epoxy on it and it will be indestructable.     Use  west systems or us composites.


----------



## little rascal (Aug 9, 2011)

*not true*



> Sanding the bottom with aloud the boat to grab the water so the driver can control the boat better so makes it faster. Waxing the bottom makes a boat less controlable, so in return makes it slower. They do that to most of motored racing boats



Sanding breaks the water surface tension. Water sticks to a smooth surface better than a sharp or scratched surface. A boat ride on a smooth calm lake will be slower than a boat ride on a choppy lake.
A tunnel hull with a vent will create less surface tension(suction) than a non vented tunnel etc.

A mud boat/duck boat with sharp chines will slide more in a turn vs. a rounded chine that will grab water and steer like a sports car etc.

Steelflex would be better than bedliner. I have steel flex on my hull and it has been great, getting a little chipped here and there, but is still good for stumps etc. UHMW would be the best. If you ever have to re-do the bottom, steelflex can be sanded and re-applied. Bedliner would probably be tough to sand and re-do? Don't know, but I wouldn't use bedliner.


----------



## Kenegos (Aug 9, 2011)

Can Steelflex be used on a fiberglass boat or is it just for aluminum?


----------



## little rascal (Aug 10, 2011)

*I would think so,*

it would probably work better on fiberglass. Not sure about the prep though. Aluminum has to be bare and sanded/scratched with 60-80 grit and wiped down with acetone before rolling on steelflex. Here's the link to the people with steelflex. They are very friendly and will answer any questions you have, they may actually have something else ebven better for fiberglass. seems they have an epoxy, glue or something for about everything on the planet.
http://fascoepoxies.com/


----------

